# Hijacker im IE, geht nicht weg



## thor (21 November 2004)

Hallo,

habe seit einigen tagen einen hijacker im Internet Explorer. habe als startpge

_[...edit...]_

habe versucht mit hijackthis loszuwerden, geht aber nicht oder ich weiss nicht welche dateien gefixt werden müssen.

seit gestern will sich mein explorer.exe (soll heißen wenn ich den arbeitsplatz  öffne) auf diese seit einwählen über das internet. aber das blocke ich mit meiner firewall. nur reagiert der arbeitsplatz/explorer dann seht langsam. wie werde ich das problem los?? brauche ich ein anderes programm/patch??

bitte helft mir.

gruß
thor

_[URL entfernt - Dino]_


----------



## Counselor (21 November 2004)

Poste doch einfach mal das HiJackThis Log als Attachement.


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2004)

ook.

hier mein log.
kann mir jamand helfen.

gruß
thor


----------



## Dino (23 November 2004)

Das lässt sich nicht fixen??? Sehr oft ist der "abgesicherte Modus" von Windows (F8 beim Hochfahren) der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Ich denke, dass Du schon weißt, was da gefixt werden sollte, aber dennoch:

Alle R0- und R1-Einträge (die mit dem 0ml-Krempel) und den

O2 - BHO: IEHlprObj Class - {CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\f98er24s8u.dll

mal fixen und dann mal weiter sehen.


----------



## thor (24 November 2004)

wenn ich die dateien fixe, dann sind sie sofort wieder da.

wie starte ich den pc im abgesicherten modus???

gruß
thor


----------



## Bremsklotz (24 November 2004)

> (F8 beim Hochfahren)



Hat dir Dino doch schon geschrieben!!!

Beim Hochfahren "F8" mehrmals drücken, damit es klappt.


----------



## thor (25 November 2004)

sorry, habs überlesen. :-? 

danke nochmal.

gruß
thor


----------



## Dino (25 November 2004)

Viel wichtiger: Hat's funktioniert???


----------



## thor (28 November 2004)

Hallo, 
besten dank an alle. es hat funktioniert.

gruß
thor


----------



## Dino (28 November 2004)

Na siiiieeehste! Geht doch! Und nun müsste an dieser Stelle eigentlich der Hinweis kommen, dass man vielleicht nach so einem Wink mit der Dachlatte mal über seine Sicherheitseinstellungen, den verwendeten Browser etc. nachdenken sollte. Hijacker sind schließlich nicht das einzige Genre der Fieslinge, die überflüssige Zeitgenossen für arglose Surfer parat haben.
Spar ich mir nun aber


----------



## thor (30 November 2004)

hi dino,

ja habe ich überprüft und nun gehe ich auf immer sicher.

nocheinaml vielen dank.

gruß
thor


----------

